# New canine cancer treatments



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Here's an interesting article about new treatments for canine cancer. Below the story about Scrappy they talk about "new weapons for the battle". Sorry it's a promo for Va Tech Vet school but I feel sure other vet schools are also making new progress
https://vtnews.vt.edu/articles/2019...l&utm_campaign=vtUnirelNewsDailyCMP_112219-fs


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Interesting article, great to see the progress in treatment. 

For Members living in other States, here is a link to the Vet Schools by State, you can visit their sites to see treatment programs. It also includes Vet Schools in Canada, Mexico, Europe and a few other countries. 

https://www.goldenretrieverforum.co...vers/71049-vet-colleges-oncology-clinics.html


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Scrappy McDaniels!?! What a great name for a dog! Very interesting article providing new hope for this pervasive killer of our dogs. Thanks for sharing it!


----------

